# Told my mom about me.



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Today I told my mom that I have SA and I've been suffering from depression for about 4 years and been covering it up. I also told her that I have not been doing well in school because of the SA and depression. I told her that I don't want to go to school despite the expections she, my father, and my grandparents had for me. School is just causing me too much anxiety. 

The awesome thing was that she was totally accepting of it and understanding. I've been wanting to tell her about it for years but I was afraid of her reaction. Today I set a goal to tell her and I did. I cried, but kind of in a good way. It was a major load off my back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, F-Bomb! :boogie :boogie :boogie
You aren't alone, man. It is nice that you don't feel so isolated and now can try and work through your pain. 

I do hope you focus on what is causing your anxiety in school, though. Don't let SA block you from achieving what you want out of life. You are still at a great age.

This is your chance to make your own expectations and exceed them!


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

That is great that you told your mom and she was so understanding. After i told my parents how bad my SA was they turned out to be the support system i needed to fight. I hope your experience will be the same.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's great that she is understanding.


----------



## Mike^D (Feb 26, 2004)

Glad yours was nice about it. When I told my mom about me she said BULL ****!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great  My mom would lower all her standards for me and yell at me to get on meds. It's nice you have an understanding, supportive mom.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

That's really great!!  I talked to my mum about my SA last year (I was feeling pretty depressed at one point). I was surprised and she said that she used to be really shy when she was younger (though I don't think it was SA). I would have never guessed because she's such a confident person. I'm glad something good has come out of this for you!


----------



## lilkitty82 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awe thats great that you were able to share that w/ your mom!!!! I'm happy that she handled it very well too. I told my mom(not about the depression part)and I know she believes me but when I told my mom he was just like "you don't SAD. what are you talking about?"
My dad means well but just doesn't believe that his little girl can have problems.


----------



## breaking through (Mar 27, 2006)

Good for you man. You're lucky...having supportive parents can make a huge difference in recovery. I tried once talking with my father about it and all I got was "grow up" and "get out more". as for my mother, knowing her, all she would do if i talked to her about it is tell the entire extended family that I'm "mentally f*cked".


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess this was about a month ago, but way to go F-Bomb! It's great that she is supportive and understanding.


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats great.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

You're very lucky to have an understanding and supportive parent. Good for you to tell her! :clap


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Good job dude... I did that over two years ago.. I tried to be as casual about it as I could, but it was still hard...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I recently did the same and also cried, nice to get it out


----------

